# More cast iron mig welding. Cast bellhousing fix...



## aametalmaster (Jun 2, 2012)

I fixed this cast iron bellhousing with my Miller 185 mig and some crown alloys 44-30 cast iron wire. Just a little preheat and welded it right up. The holes got broke shipping it...Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 2, 2012)

That does it!  I'm now going to have to get a couple spools of that wire.  I've got all kinds of repairs that have been waiting around for a good solution and this one looks to be spot on.

Nice repair work! :thumbzup:

Thanks much for posting it,

-Ron


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 2, 2012)

hello that looks good 
I have 2 large vises in my shop i got for free because they were broken from over tightening
they broke where the square and outer jaw upright meet ( hopefully that discription works )
anyway figuring i had nothing to loose and knowing from past welding of cast that cast welding has a chance of cracking. I ground the mating parts into a v notch about 1/2" wide and preheated the cast quite hot almost red. using the normal mild steel wire I filled the v in after spot welding. keeping the cast very hot with the torch when the weld was filled i maintained the heating slowly reducing the temp for maybe 10 minuted or more. It has worked perfect for more than 10 years with no gentle use.
the second one I did was a cheap off brand and its good too.
steve


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 3, 2012)

Whats the cost of the 44-30 wire?  What amps and what gas did you use too?  Looks good though.  Was that a one pass fill or a multi pass and grind?  Thanks!!!
Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Whats the cost of the 44-30 wire?  What amps and what gas did you use too?  Looks good though.  Was that a one pass fill or a multi pass and grind?  Thanks!!!
> Bob



I paid $75 for a 2# spool at my lws. HTP has a 2# for $125. I don't kown the amps i will have to figure it out. My welder just has 6 taps. It was just stringers run across and up like a wide verticle and a few dabs to fill any voids...Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 4, 2012)

Bob, 
Thanks for the info.  You dont need to do all the calculations on the amps.  Was it spray or short deposition will tell me more than enough.  We used to repair dozer blade wedge block castings by preheating to red hot, turn the welder all the way up on kill and burn a rod with a funky dark brown slag coating into the grooved area and cover with beach sand that had been drying in the pile for months.  Once it cooled completely in about 6-8 hours it was virtually indestructable again.  Never had one rebreak in the same place.  Had one we fixed three times and it finally was broken in a place that was just too unsafe and we scrapped the part.  Kept it around for a Dumb A$$ award for the new guys...
Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice repair Bob, What little cast I do now I just braze would be worth paying that much for something just setting for years.

Paul


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 4, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> That does it!  I'm now going to have to get a couple spools of that wire.  I've got all kinds of repairs that have been waiting around for a good solution and this one looks to be spot on.
> 
> Nice repair work! :thumbzup:
> 
> ...


The biggest trick to cast iron is drilling the ends of a crack to relieve stress and prevent further crack propogation, a good clean and deep groove and adequate preheat and sloooowww cooling.  If you do all of that right it will be as strong as the day it was made.  It takes a few minutes longer to prepare and preheat but well worth the time and effort in the long run too.  Have a great week guys, and burn on!!!!
Wheelchair Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 4, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> The biggest trick to cast iron is drilling the ends of a crack to relieve stress and prevent further crack propogation, a good clean and deep groove and adequate preheat and sloooowww cooling.  If you do all of that right it will be as strong as the day it was made.  It takes a few minutes longer to prepare and preheat but well worth the time and effort in the long run too.  Have a great week guys, and burn on!!!!
> Wheelchair Bob



Thanks Bob, I'll take that to heart!

-Ron


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 6, 2012)

Scrap,
You know, it's funny.  A really old, old school mechanic taught me that a long time ago and now I am a realy old, old school mechanic and I just passed it on.  Talk about stuff going full circle...  He was one of those that gave you an alternator to rebuild, when you got it done he would ask what tube of loctite you used and what torque you put on the diode pack screws.  When you didnt have that info you got to do it again.  He was as tough as nails and wrenched well into his 80's before cancer took him  out.  Lying was also not an option, because he knew where the loctite was so telling that lie was even worse.  I learned sooo much from him before he passed.  We eventually became great freinds and told each other stories, but it was tough being an apprentice back in those days.  Way better education and training back then too.
Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 6, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Scrap,
> You know, it's funny.  A really old, old school mechanic taught me that a long time ago and now I am a realy old, old school mechanic and I just passed it on.  Talk about stuff going full circle...  He was one of those that gave you an alternator to rebuild, when you got it done he would ask what tube of loctite you used and what torque you put on the diode pack screws.  When you didnt have that info you got to do it again.  He was as tough as nails and wrenched well into his 80's before cancer took him  out.  Lying was also not an option, because he knew where the loctite was so telling that lie was even worse.  I learned sooo much from him before he passed.  We eventually became great freinds and told each other stories, but it was tough being an apprentice back in those days.  Way better education and training back then too.
> Bob




Your description reminded me a great deal of my grandfather from whom I learned most of what makes me who I am now.  He was born in January of 1901 and passed away on April 1, 1994 (He would have loved the irony of the date) and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't miss him greatly.  I can't tell you how many times I turn to the wife and say something to the effect of, "Wish I could ask Grandpa how he would do this..."

Crap!  Now I'm all "teary-eyed". 

Regards,

-Ron


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 6, 2012)

Yup, I miss Ole man Wyche pretty bad too.  Even in his 80's he ran a machine shop out of an old furniture wharehouse and was the only shop around that could do a crank properly.  I guess it is our time to be "that" old guy now.  Good luck.
Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 6, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Yup, I miss Ole man Wyche pretty bad too.  Even in his 80's he ran a machine shop out of an old furniture wharehouse and was the only shop around that could do a crank properly.  I guess it is our time to be "that" old guy now.  Good luck.
> Bob



I've already got the gray hair but you mean it's my turn to act like I know what's going on?! :yikes:  :biggrin:  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

-Ron


----------



## xalky (Jun 19, 2012)

aametalmaster said:


> I paid $75 for a 2# spool at my lws. HTP has a 2# for $125. I don't kown the amps i will have to figure it out. My welder just has 6 taps. It was just stringers run across and up like a wide verticle and a few dabs to fill any voids...Bob


Thats some real expensive stuff. Whats in it,? silver?


----------



## swatson144 (Jun 19, 2012)

Not silver either a higher form of costmoditium or it's hard to draw cast iron into a wire.

Steve


----------



## aametalmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

xalky said:


> Thats some real expensive stuff. Whats in it,? silver?



Not really some cast rod is 50 bucks a lb and there is no waste with rod stubs with this wire...Bob


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 21, 2012)

aametalmaster said:


> I fixed this cast iron bellhousing with my Miller 185 mig and some crown alloys 44-30 cast iron wire. Just a little preheat and welded it right up. The holes got broke shipping it...Bob



Bob,

Thanks for posting a review of this product. Sounds like a wire to keep on hand. I have a few questions about it before I rush out to buy some.

1. Does it come with instructions for use?
2. Where did you purchase the wire?
3. Does it always cool soft enough to file/machine?


Thanks, Benny


----------



## aametalmaster (Jun 21, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks for posting a review of this product. Sounds like a wire to keep on hand. I have a few questions about it before I rush out to buy some.
> 
> ...



There are some instructions online. http://www.crownalloys.com/TechSheet/CAST_IRON_ROYAL_44-30_w_New_Warning.pdf
I bought mine from my local welding supply guy but here is a link for some http://www.weldingsupply.com/cgi-bin/einstein.pl?PNUM:products:1:UNDEF:AND:RS44/1F
Easily files from the 4 jobs that i have done...Bob


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bob,

Thanks for the info. About time I learn to weld cast iron. I have broken motor bracket for a old B&S mill I want to save. 

Benny


----------

